# Abbreviation and Initial help



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Welcome*

To the top

Bump- kinda the same as plug

Want to buy

Private message

:darkbeer:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks all!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Grandpa. Have fun here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  

ttt= to the top

wtb=wanted to buy

bump=bump

PM = Private message

ttt and bump are just posted to "bump" your post to the top. Because the thread with the most recent post is at the top.


----------

